# GASTRONOMICAL EXTRAVAGANZA FEATURING WHITE ZIN



## rgecaprock (Feb 24, 2008)

*Ok, I know that was a big introduction...but that comes straight from my Dad....his way of asking "what is for dinner". "What Gastronomical Extravaganza are we Featuring Today"? Me and my sisters get a big laugh out of that and use it to this day. *
*Anyway.....had the nice Sunday dinner. "Featuring".....SeasonedBakedChicken Breasts with fresh Rosemary picked from thebalcony pots, basted with White Zinfandel. Baked potatoes with all trimmings, Salad, Deviled eggs, Vienna Bread toasted with Butter and the White Zin that I bottled yesterday.......Great even as young as it is.*
*Ramona*




*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Wade E (Feb 24, 2008)

No bottle shock? Dinner sure sounds great!

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 24, 2008)

OH MY !!!! Ramona another wonderful(looking) meal !!!*Gastronomical Extravaganza* says it all .


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks great Ramona, looks like a great pairing.........

Only one thing missing...........

Wheres Curtis's watch?


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 24, 2008)

Nope no bottle shock that I noticed. And Curtis' watch?? You have Lain's cigarettes instead....








Ramona


----------



## dcrnbrd (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks wonderful. I really like those labels.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 25, 2008)

slobbering up here in arkysaw


----------



## smurfe (Feb 25, 2008)

I need a deviled egg and I need one now. I am going to insist that somehow today, I get a deviled egg. Did I mention I love deviled eggs? Wonder if I can find a restaurant that has them? I am going to the Northshore of New Orleans today to Covington to visit a brewery. Now instead of thinking about the beer, I will be thinking about deviled eggs.


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 25, 2008)

Smurfe,


You get a pan put your eggs in it cover over with cold water, boil about 10 minutes. Take out the yolk add mayonaise and French's Mustard, Fill them up and there you go. Then open a beer.


----------



## smurfe (Feb 25, 2008)

But you have to have the finely chopped little sweet pickles and green onion in there as well.


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 25, 2008)

Next time, smurfe I will add those and think of you!!!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow........

I just noticed..... you have the exact same Pepper shaker as I do!








I have tried so many pepper shakers and none of them come out as fast as I would like them to, exept the old red and white tin can standby.............


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 25, 2008)

Yea jobe,


I can never have enough pepper on anything. When I eat corn on the cob it is black...and with the tin can....you can kind of sqeeze it besides sprinking too....get more out faster...


----------



## grapeman (Feb 25, 2008)

rgecaprock said:


> Yea jobe,
> 
> 
> I can never have enough pepper on anything. When I eat corn on the cob it is black...and with the tin can....you can kind of sqeeze it besides sprinking too....get more out faster...




Or else open the other cover on it and shake.



I have done that before and you get gobs of pepper!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 25, 2008)

My Father Inlaw has a sever sneezing reaction to pepper, or anything else that will make you sneeze I guess, but particularly pepper, so much that it can't be used in the house if he is in it. Summer or winter, I'll eat outside if he's around. I have to have my pepper......... I can live without salt, but not pepper.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 25, 2008)

I like to use the Koskeisko(spelling ?) spicy mustard for deviled eggs. Im a pepper man myself and lkie the pepper mill for fresh black pepper. i go through 1 or 2 of these a year cause they dont stand up and they empty quick as I too like a lot of pepper and never really use salt.


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 25, 2008)

How about I run some over to you guys, wade and smurfe, If I could, I would ....a simple deviled egg recipe turns into a gastronomical extravaganza with all those ingredients.....did you get your eggs today smurfe, with a beer?


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 25, 2008)

wade said:


> i go through 1 or 2 of these a year cause they dont stand up and they empty quick as I too like a lot of pepper



1 or 2 a YEAR!!! 

Lightweight!



We go through a big can of Pepper about every 2 months. We also have a large, 16" pepper mill that we fill about every 2 weeks, and we have several small plastic store bought mills........ in case we run out... I like pepper.......


----------



## Wade E (Feb 25, 2008)

If you keep going through all that pepper jobe then they are going to raise the price! Have you ever heard of supply and DEMAND!


----------



## corn field (Feb 25, 2008)

Around our house we have a saying " if it doesn't have a lot of pepper in it it is desert


----------

